
British Rail corporate identity 1965–1994 - fanf2
http://www.doublearrow.co.uk/
======
theoh
I don't know if you've seen the books Standards Manual put out
([https://standardsmanual.com/](https://standardsmanual.com/)) but I am
starting to wonder, having recently seen them (graphic standards documents
from the 70s and 80s) displayed very near the entrance to Foyles in London,
whether there's some emotional/psychological need emerging, in these times of
decadence, for rules, systems which embody firm judgements of value.

The fact that these systems are underpinned by a rational grid system, that
they are "programmes" in the designer Karl Gerstner's terms, doesn't mean that
they aren't absolutely loaded with normative principles.

Modernism was always like this, I guess—a scientific costume, announcing
classical values.

------
teh_klev
Posted by me earlier with a few more comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513762)

